# If you could have any animal in the world....



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

If money, space, laws were nothing to worry about what animals would you love to own?

For me it would be the Siberian tiger, I love tigers so so much....so pretty.


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

ANY animal?
Dwarf Caiman.
Green wing macaw.
Panther.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

MissCat said:


> ANY animal?
> Dwarf Caiman.
> Green wing macaw.
> Panther.


Yes any animal, pics....pics! lol


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

bird of paradise


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Kakapo!
Tigers are lovely too.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

tiger, or a pegasus :lol2:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Hehe I think someone beat you to the idea of this thread:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-mammals/440853-dream-pet.html

But anyway I would like to get a pair of all of the smaller types of fox, started with my Corsacs but would like some Swifts, Fennecs and so on:flrt:.
-
Elina


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Snow leopard!


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

wow that snow lepard is amazing!!


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*nautilus*

I love these,I have seen them at the sea world attractions but they are v.hard to keep.I like octopus and cuttlefish as well and double yellow headed amazon parrots.

The Nautilus (in Greek 'sailor') has survived relatively unchanged for 450 million years and is one of the only shells to survive from the Dinosaurs era.


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

Elephants!


----------



## Bongoz (Nov 30, 2009)

1 Of These








1 of these








2 of these








Saar loos wolfhound or Tamaskan








Obviously








AND of course








:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Bongoz (Nov 30, 2009)

OMG HOW COULD I FORGET?


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Ok this has caused a mass debate in our home lol now do they hav to be real or fantasy as it really makes a difference
On the fantasy front for me it owuld have to be either a dragon or a unicorn. For GLyn (OH) it would be a pegasus or dragon (mythical)
On the real front for me it would hae to be either a white tiger or white lion FOr GLyn it would be Wolf or Polar bear.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

sammy1969 said:


> Ok this has caused a mass debate in our home lol now do they hav to be real or fantasy as it really makes a difference
> On the fantasy front for me it owuld have to be either a dragon or a unicorn. For GLyn (OH) it would be a pegasus or dragon (mythical)
> On the real front for me it would hae to be either a white tiger or white lion FOr GLyn it would be Wolf or Polar bear.


It can be whatever you want it to be,


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

wolf
african hunting dog
hyena
wolverine
racoon dog

in that order.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Ian.g said:


> wolf
> african hunting dog
> hyena
> wolverine
> ...


racoon dog? see now this is why this thread needs pics dood


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

: victory:


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Oooo.. tough one!! Animal I want most has to be a Great Dane ... If only i had the money and room haha


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Ian.g said:


> image
> 
> : victory:


He looks like a reaaaaally fat racoon hee hee


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Easy,
Olive python








Tapir








Pigeon, not sure why.








Galah








Giraffe








Oh and a Pygmy Goat








And a Silkie hen


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

omg that tapir is so so so cute!!!


----------



## Bongoz (Nov 30, 2009)

Well if we can have imaginary ones i guess we can have extinct ones 
P.S I want that goat.:gasp:

Gastornis








Leptictidium 








Andrewsarchus 








Megatherium








Entelladont








Megalania








Obviously








Brontoscorpio








Arthroplura








Satanic leaf tailed gecko








And much more (But i wont take any more space :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

punky_jen said:


> It can be whatever you want it to be,


Oh in that case definately the unicorn for me followed by luck dragon like falcor in Never ending story
And for Glyn fire breathing black dragon


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I'd have a flock of Dodos! That's be amazing.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

omt that satanic gecko is the most pretty little fella!!


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

I would have a clone of my dog Mac becuase I dont ever want to be without him :flrt:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

This list could be stupidly long, so I'll just keep it to the ones I most want and could care for properly about now and those I could potentially realistically have in the future (a fair few years yet me thinks!):

Most wanted:
German Shorthaired Pointer dog









Working-type (OR working-type x show-type) Labrador (any color, I just love this pic specifically)









Springer x Cocker Spaniel









And hopefully one day:
Raccoon (soooooooo need to meet one/some of these! :flrt









Skunk (need to meet one/some of these as well! :flrt










And APDormice...I hope to have a few of these within the next year or so:









Then of course there'd be Otters, more Birds of Prey, Tapirs, Alpacas, Cows, Pigs, Goats, Ducks, big breeds of Cats, Wolf-hybrids, various different exotic rodents...


----------

